# G410 thurst sensor question - fail symptoms



## Almandino (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello guys,

My car still troubles with idle stalling and cut outs while driving with no cel or fault codes. Stealer changed fuel filter, fuel pump module, tried the engine speed sensor, the throttle pedal sensor and a fuse box replacement. At least they changed the hpfp _without_ a new G410 Sensor. The problem still persists. So they decided to test the G410 with a pressure gauge in between of the fuel line ( genuine VW measuring tool ) with the following results, after three times turned the key for priming fuel:

- G410 reads 11.5 Bar
- Gauge shows 6.3 Bar 

So my question is: Can this fault on the G410 cause my stalling problems AND what does the lift pump do when it gets a 11.5 Bar reading? Does it shut down and it results in an insufficient fuel supply? Or does it go for a very high duty cycle and supply fuel like hell? And how does this affect my stalling problem? Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Regards Klaus


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sensor can be had for 45 bucks. Had the same problem one day, just driving then car shut off. Sensor read good via vagcom, but bought a new sensor never happened again. Does your part have the newer rev "k" at the end.


----------



## Almandino (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope, is a J Part.....i will get it on Monday but i truly want to understand why this reading is so bad for the Car....i thought the failure strategy is 13 Bar fixed.


----------



## Almandino (Nov 1, 2013)

@Nevaeh_Speed Do you know the following:

As an Example for the G410 readings....it reads 4 Bar, the duty cycle is at 60%....when it reads 2 Bar, the duty cycle is at 90% - does that mean if it reads 11.5 Bar, the duty cycle drops to 10%? So the engine will shut off b/c of the insufficient fuel supply - am i thinking in a correct way? Seems like my old sensor is stucking at this 11.5 Bar level for some reason, but only randomly.

Please somebody tell me that my thoughts are correct....i shouldn't let the car stay at the dealer for the weekend....dayum!


----------



## Almandino (Nov 1, 2013)

Solved: It was the Thrust Sensor G410 also known as Low Pressure Fuel Sensor. Now the car drives fine as before.


----------

